# Method for sampling juice flavours



## shaunnadan (12/10/14)

Hi group 

What would you recommend as a good method of sampling different juices without having to fill, Vape and then clean out your atomizer before you move onto the next flavour. 

Looking at a method of going through many diff flavours easily without having to carry around lots of atomizer units (not planning on having a mobile bar) 

Could you just put a few drops onto the coil? Would there be a risk of the coil burning out?


----------



## Yiannaki (12/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi group
> 
> What would you recommend as a good method of sampling different juices without having to fill, Vape and then clean out your atomizer before you move onto the next flavour.
> 
> ...


Depending on what type of gear you have an rda (rebuildable dripping Atomiser) is most certainly the best way to sample juice without having to fill tanks.

Simply build a coil, wick it, put a few drops onto it, dry burn it a little and move onto the next flavour.

What mod are you currently using?


----------



## shaunnadan (12/10/14)

Currently I have a spinner 2 with a protank but I'm looking at changing that.

Which rda would work best with a spinner ? Or would you recommend I get a battery mech mod


----------



## Al3x (13/10/14)

I see that you are in jhb if you could visit one of the vendors near you they can advise you and you could Check out the gear first hand and make a more informed decision @Stroodlepuff @Gizmo @JakesSA maybe you can assist


----------



## Marzuq (13/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Hi group
> 
> What would you recommend as a good method of sampling different juices without having to fill, Vape and then clean out your atomizer before you move onto the next flavour.
> 
> ...



ive found that the best atty for sampling is a dripper style. the tank options arent as easy to chop and change a wick. with a tank you would need a few good coils that you have in rotation. as cleaning them for re-use usually requires that you let it stand for a day or so.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

shaunnadan said:


> Currently I have a spinner 2 with a protank but I'm looking at changing that.
> 
> Which rda would work best with a spinner ? Or would you recommend I get a battery mech mod



The spinner is not designed to be used with RDA's. I'm not too sure how long you've have your device but if you did want to upgrade, i would suggest looking for a 30/50 W regulated mod. That way you can still use your commercial tanks, and whip out the dripper for juice tasting.

However, if you're not looking to change devices, there is a piece of kit that 'Indoor Smokers' uses to taste juices when he does reviews. I have not come across one yet but perhaps make a post in the 'who has stock' section. 

Here is a pic of what i'm referring to :


----------



## Andre (13/10/14)

The Aero Dripper might be worth considering: http://www.ecigssa.co.za/threads/the-aero-dripper-hd-slideshow.5944/

Reactions: Like 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

This is a real issue for us vapers and I have tried many techniques from having a bank of mPT3's, Drippers and the like but I have realised that the only way to test a juice is to dedicate one of my REO's to testing and load the new juice into a fresh set up and vape it for a few hours. Often a juice that I think is kak improves as you vape and visa versa... a nice initial juice can very quickly degenerate into a juice you can't stand.

Granted you do need a quick tester to see which juices are worthy of actually going into an official test device and there is no simple answer and the best option I have found is to simply get my wick making outfit ready and use a dripper and just keep changing cotton wicks.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2


----------



## Silver (13/10/14)

I like what you say @Rob Fisher 

I am in a similar boat

First on my basic dripper (simple IGO-L) with a fresh cotton wick to see if its worthy of loading into a Reo for a proper longer term experience. I can try 3 or 4 juices in a session on this IGO-L. But there is a dry burn and new wick for each juice. It takes a few minutes of prep but is well worth it to get a good taste without intterference from the previous flavour

And i do agree that after a few days vaping, the juice can get better or worse.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (13/10/14)

100% Hi Ho! The iGo-L I use was your recommendation!

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Yiannaki (13/10/14)

my reomisers have retired to being juice tasting devices!


----------



## Wesley (4/11/14)

Hi All,

Can this be used in the same way as those 510 standard resistance atomizers above?

http://eciggies.co.za/Other-Cartomizers?product_id=307


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

Anyone?

@Yiannaki @Rob Fisher @Silver


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Anyone?
> 
> @Yiannaki @Rob Fisher @Silver



Woops. Sorry i didn't see this bud!

Yep, this will do the trick! It just needs a drip tip and you're ready to go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

Great, will then place an order now. Saw something similar on Fasttech but my first DIY juices will be done steeping tomorrow and I can't wait for SAPO!


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

Sorry to nag you again @Yiannaki , Eciggies doesn't have a wide variety of drip tips, which of these will work?

https://eciggies.co.za/Cartridges_Drip_Tips


----------



## Yiannaki (5/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Sorry to nag you again @Yiannaki , Eciggies doesn't have a wide variety of drip tips, which of these will work?
> 
> https://eciggies.co.za/Cartridges_Drip_Tips



Im sure they should all be fine but rather contact @Silverbear to confirm


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Anyone?
> 
> @Yiannaki @Rob Fisher @Silver



Hi @Wesley
I tried a similar looking thing nearly a year ago
Got it from eciggies as well. Not sure if its the same one as you posted
It was supposed to be a good thing for testing flavours.

It was a total waste of time and effort. The thing hardly produced any flavour or vapour
This one you posted does look similar to the one I had
I do not recommend it at all

Either just use a new coil in your standard clearomiser or get a basic dripper setup. Changing cotton takes a minute and you get no flavour interference.

Vaping is a flavour journey. So I think its important to have something good to taste the flavours with. For me, the basic IGO-L with a simple 1.3 ohm coil and fresh cotton on the SVD at 12 Watts works beautifully as a flavour tester

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Andre (5/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Sorry to nag you again @Yiannaki , Eciggies doesn't have a wide variety of drip tips, which of these will work?
> 
> https://eciggies.co.za/Cartridges_Drip_Tips


These - http://eciggies.co.za/Cartridges_Drip_Tips?product_id=260


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> Hi @Wesley
> I tried a similar looking thing nearly a year ago
> Got it from eciggies as well. Not sure if its the same one as you posted
> It was supposed to be a good thing for testing flavours.
> ...



Was hoping not to hear this!

Unfortunately my bank manager is not very understanding of my needs / wants, I cannot afford new coils for each flavour or a dripper setup at this point - so will have to take my chances. Hoping it will just give me enough to tell whether it's worth putting into a tank or whether it needs adjusting.


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Wesley said:


> Was hoping not to hear this!
> 
> Unfortunately my bank manager is not very understanding of my needs / wants, I cannot afford new coils for each flavour or a dripper setup at this point - so will have to take my chances. Hoping it will just give me enough to tell whether it's worth putting into a tank or whether it needs adjusting.



By the way, what battery devices or mods are you using at the moment?
I may have an idea for you that could help


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

Silver said:


> By the way, what battery devices or mods are you using at the moment?
> I may have an idea for you that could help



I'm using a Vision Spinner 2 with Kanger Aerotank V2 and Aerotank Mini

Let me hear it!


----------



## Genosmate (5/11/14)

Personally I've found the only way to really find out if I like a juice or not is to put it into whatever device or devices I use to vape with,to me they exhibit different characteristics when vaped in different devices so I don't get any benefit from putting it into a dedicated device for testing,that is of course if its not the same as I vape all the time.
I'm probably like most of us and in the 18 months or so that I've been vaping have spent plenty on juices from all over the place,the vast majority of which have been binned,sold or given away.
I think any new vapers would be well advised to read the great eliquid reviews on the forum and choose the eliquids carefully,rather save some money to put into a good device or two.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Wesley said:


> I'm using a Vision Spinner 2 with Kanger Aerotank V2 and Aerotank Mini
> 
> Let me hear it!



Okay

I was going to suggest, try the IGO-L dripper. It costs about R150. Not expensive. But it changed my perspective on vaping nearly a year ago and is still in proud service today. Simple device to use. Great flavour. And in my view a super entry into rebuildables. 

I dont have the Spinner 2 so not sure how well it will power the IGO-L, but i suspect it will handle a 1.5 ohm coil on there pretty well. I do recall that @BhavZ builds 1.6 ohm coils on the mini protank so he can use it on a standard Ego type non VV battery. So if that works I am pretty sure the Spinner 2 will be more than capable. But youd need to keep the resistance above 1.5 or 1.6 ohms to be safe. I dont want to advise you on something that ends up breaking your Spinner 2. 

Either way, I bet it will be a several times better vape and flavour tester than that disposable device

Reactions: Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Personally I've found the only way to really find out if I like a juice or not is to put it into whatever device or devices I use to vape with,to me they exhibit different characteristics when vaped in different devices so I don't get any benefit from putting it into a dedicated device for testing,that is of course if its not the same as I vape all the time.
> I'm probably like most of us and in the 18 months or so that I've been vaping have spent plenty on juices from all over the place,the vast majority of which have been binned,sold or given away.
> I think any new vapers would be well advised to read the great eliquid reviews on the forum and choose the eliquids carefully,rather save some money to put into a good device or two.



Fully agree with you @Genosmate , the juices can taste different in different setups. 

But if someone gives me a new juice that I dont know and I want to just taste it for a few toots, i,d rather just drip it first than load up a tank in the Reo only to have to empty it later and risk some strange contamination or lingering, which then means a full clean. I have also occasionally put in new cotton on the Reo and dripped in the RM2. 

But my separate dripper works nicely for this and is a bit bigger and easier to wipe clean. The flavour is similar on my setup.


----------



## BhavZ (5/11/14)

Drippers are the best way to sample juices and I have to agree with @Silver that the IGO-L is a brilliant little device and perfect as an entry point into the world of RDA's. 

With ego style batteries the lowest I will go down to is 1.4ohms (and even that is living on the edge).

One does not have to go mech if you wanna use a dripper (although it is highly advised). If you are gonna play in the realm of 1ohm and higher then a decent regulated mod like the SVD, MVP, Vamo etc are all pretty decent devices. If you have the cash a Cana box mod or hana mini box mod are really decent devices. I often run my IGO-L on the cana when testing juices so that I can see how the juice behaves at different watts. 

The question is what is your budget like? From there we can *advise* on what *we* would *think* is the best setup given that budget.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Silver (5/11/14)

Thanks for the excellent reply @BhavZ!!


----------



## Genosmate (5/11/14)

BhavZ said:


> Drippers are the best way to sample juices and I have to agree with @Silver that the IGO-L is a brilliant little device and perfect as an entry point into the world of RDA's.
> 
> With ego style batteries the lowest I will go down to is 1.4ohms (and even that is living on the edge).
> 
> ...


Thats great advice especially about the budget,@shaunnadan said he uses a spinner and a protank,but do you think the a dripper for testing juices would give a much better flavour than the protank and that possibly,depending on budget an upgrade of the protank may be better?


----------



## BhavZ (5/11/14)

Genosmate said:


> Thats great advice especially about the budget,@shaunnadan said he uses a spinner and a protank,but do you think the a dripper for testing juices would give a much better flavour than the protank and that possibly,depending on budget an upgrade of the protank may be better?



Drippers definitely will give a better vape when compared to commercial tanks like the protank. 

For juice sampling drippers are awesome, for all day vape then I would go with something like a kayfun, russian or rocket. similar flavour to a dripper (ceterus parabus) but with the convenience of a tank to hold the juice. But when going into the world of RBA's like the kayfun I would strongly suggest upgrading the battery as you will not be doing justice to your RBA running it on a spinner.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

Budget is shot to hell at the moment to be honest, just blew a load on the DIY starter kit and a bunch of concentrates, and I'm waiting for the MVP3 to release

To be quite frank I'm not interested in getting into coil-building and whatnot right now, too many other things going on.


----------



## Wesley (5/11/14)

And then @Genosmate makes a good point - if the dripper enhances the flavour, I might love it but then it won't be the same in my tanks.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## BumbleBee (5/11/14)

I'm running a 28g ugly coil on my IGO-L at 1.4 ohms and powering it with a non-variable 650mAh Evod battery, the Spinner II will work just fine

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## free3dom (5/11/14)

I ran a Kayfun on a Vision Spinner II for a while, and even though it doesn't come close to running it on a proper mod it was still 1000 times better than running a commercial tank. So it is doable in stages, and if you are financially constrained rather get the RTA/RBA first and then upgrade the battery once you can. My 2c


----------

